# Scarlet Badis



## SirAldousSnow (Jul 26, 2012)

This little Scarlet Badis (_Dario dario_ is named champ. I'm really enjoying this little guy but am pretty disappointed that most aquarium shops only sell males of this species because the females are dull and brown... pretty lame. He's in a heavily planted 30 with 12 wild caught Cardinal Tetras _Paracheirodon axelrodi_. Anyone know where I can find a female or two of this species?


----------



## Jaysan (Dec 19, 2011)

The only store I've seen carry this is Menagerie


----------



## Fishfur (Mar 4, 2012)

Where did you even find a male ? I've never seen them in stores. No room for one just now, but I'd sure love to have some at some point. Very pretty, even if the girls aren't too fancy, the boys make up for it.


----------



## SirAldousSnow (Jul 26, 2012)

I found him at Big Al's in Kitchener about a year ago but have seen them at the Menagerie in Toronto too. Menagerie seems to be going through some stocking issues atm so I don't think they have them right now. I got impatient with them and picked up the A. agassizii instead of waiting for A. Borellii to ship in to the Menagerie. Mistake? 

I feel like my fish are usually happier/healthier when I have members of both sexes mixed in. That doesn't go for all species of course, and obviously I really enjoy this little dude's brilliant markings!


----------



## manmadecorals (Jan 17, 2012)

i'm jelly!


----------



## Fishfur (Mar 4, 2012)

Though there are exceptions, I too think that most fish are happier if both sexes are present. And if you have even the least, tiny notion you might want to breed them some day, obviously, you need both sexes for that.

I think it's a bit sad that because male fish so often have the brightest colours, the females get short shrift unless the buyer is looking to breed them. I saw a tank of CPDs once that didn't have a single male left in it. Everyone bought the boys and left the girls behind.. they were on sale just to get them sold. The girls are not as bright as the boys but they're not nearly as plain as some female fishes are. Like Endler females.. and Badis too.


----------

